# How much chemistry to use?



## JamesD (Apr 9, 2005)

When processing BW film in a small tank, how much chemical solution do you put into the tank? Do you fill it, or just enough to cover the film?

This is probably a dumb question, but I haven't been able to find the answer anywhere, and it's been holding me back from trying to develop my film.

I'm planning to develop one roll of 36exp Kodak 100TMax, using TMax developer, Kodak indicator stop, and Kodak rapid fixer. My tank holds two reels.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 10, 2005)

It should tell you on the tank or at least in the documentation.
If you are using Paterson tanks then it's 10 fl oz per film. But other tanks may well be different.
Best advice:
Put both spirals in the tank and fill with water until the top spiral is approx. 0.5 to 1cm below the surface.
Pour the water into a measuring jug and see how much is there and that's how much to use.
If you don't use enough chemicals there is the risk that part of the top film won't get developed.
Using too much is just a waste.
Giving the allowance I suggest uses the barest minimum whilst leaving a safety margin.


----------



## JamesD (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks! Let's see what develops! :mrgreen:


----------



## JamesD (Apr 10, 2005)

Okay... I typed that while washing the film... It appears that everything came out... Just one thing I'm curious... what color is the film supposed to be? I haven't seen developed film in a long time. This is Kodak TMax film.


----------



## havoc (Apr 10, 2005)

It has a purple tint to it, doesn't it. You can remove most of the tint by prewashing the film in the tank for 2 min with clean water before you dev. Then after your fixing rinse well with water again and then use hypo clear for a 2 minute rinse. Then rinse with water again. This should take out "most" of the purple tint. It is ok to have some of it there though. It does not affect picture quality as far as I have seen.


----------



## JamesD (Apr 10, 2005)

It seems kind of bluish gray. I didn't wash the film before adding developer, but I did use hypo clearing agent for two minutes. It's not an intense tint, but the film isn't quite completely transparent in the unexposed areas. It's not nearly as strong as the tint in the unexposed portions of color film. I wonder whether I might've missed a small light leak somewhere in the room and slightly fogged the film. The images are clear, though.


----------

